# What's Your Strangest Hunt?



## Weekend Woodsmen

Last year we had a BIG tom working this field. After playing games with him all morning, an airplane buzzed the field flying low which sent the gobbler into a gobbling frenzy before running towards us, ultimately giving us the shot. We couldn't believe it! The tom ended up weighing in a 24lbs with 1.5" spurs! A real giant! Here's the video to prove it!


----------



## lawrence1

I once observed something similar to this. It was a Fall Gobbler hunt and I was setup on the edge of a cornfield when a Hen and her young of the year made their way out into the field 150yds from my position. Suddenly she gave the assembly yelp and they ran back into the woods. A small Plane went by but at first I was looking around for a predator or another hunter. I know it was the Plane though because as soon as it passed she led them back out into the field. 

I know you guys use the blind to conceal the camera but it takes away from the intimacy of the hunt. Always enjoy your videos though.


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen

Thanks for the comment. I personally hate hunting out of blinds, and even with a camera you can get away with being on the ground. We just happened to get a lot of birds out of blinds last year because it always seemed to be raining and we have to keep the camera dry. In addition my Uncle (who shot this bird) likes blinds because he can’t sit still enough! Grace isn’t exactly his middle name!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Back in the late 80’s I was set up in a field and was working this Tom. The next thing I know there were 2 hens yelling and cackling, answering me. No putts at all. All of a sudden they started circling me seriously, maybe 5-8 yrds around me just screaming their heads off. The more aggressive I got with calling the more louder and pissed off they got. We were actually having a screaming match. They obviously didn’t make me and couldn’t figure out what was up. The Tom never showed up or answered me anymore and I finally shooed the hens off. That was a first and only for me.


----------



## M.Magis

Got a hen so worked up once she gobbled at me. Pretty poor excuse for a gobble, but a gobble non-the-less. 
Set up on a group of gobblers a couple years ago that were so content on listening to themselves gobble (mostly jakes) that by 8am they still hadn't flown down. I finally had to go to work.


----------



## crittergitter

I don't know. I've had some great encounters and Lord knows I've messed up way more hunts than I've been successful on. lol I just enjoy interacting with the birds and trying to gte them to buy in. Most don't, but some do.


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen

M.Magis said:


> Got a hen so worked up once she gobbled at me. Pretty poor excuse for a gobble, but a gobble non-the-less.
> Set up on a group of gobblers a couple years ago that were so content on listening to themselves gobble (mostly jakes) that by 8am they still hadn't flown down. I finally had to go to work.


It would be pretty cool to hear a hen gobble!


----------



## Muddy

About 10 years ago I shot a gobbler out of a group of four gobblers with a bow. The gobbler died almost instantly. His three buddies then attacked and spurred the dead one for several minutes. Then one stood on top of the dead bird and pecked at his head for 5 minutes. He would pick the dead birds head up with his beak, lift it up about 6 inches, and drop it. He did this over and over and over. It was really funny to watch these goofy birds messing with their dead buddy. I was laughing out loud and they eventually gave up on trying to wake their buddy up.


----------



## floater99

After two days of heavy rain and quiet birds I was greeted with a gobbling match of who could gobble the loudest I set up give a couple yelps gobble mania and the birds came rite to me I pulled back the hammer waited for a clear shot I pulled the trigger and all I heard was KLIKK as both birds headed off for breakfast I realized in my excitement I never put a shell in my gun


----------



## wasserwolf

Back in the mid 90's I worked a gobbler for well over 2 hours and couldn't get him to move an inch. I got frustrated and worked up to the edge of a field only to realize i was working a gobbler in a pen on the neighbors property. Big white farm turkey. Screaming his head off.


----------



## M.Magis

wasserwolf said:


> Back in the mid 90's I worked a gobbler for well over 2 hours and couldn't get him to move an inch. I got frustrated and worked up to the edge of a field only to realize i was working a gobbler in a pen on the neighbors property. Big white farm turkey. Screaming his head off.


I'm laughing my rear end off, but I've done the same thing. 
These last two days may go down as my strangest hunt(s). Took my boy yesterday afternoon and after 20 minutes called in 5 longbeards, he got his first bird. Took a friend and his buddy this morning and every bird around seemed to come in on a string. We killed three longbeards by 7:15.
I've hunted turkeys since we've had a season in the late '80s, and never have I had everything work just the way it's supposed to.


----------



## Flathead76

wasserwolf said:


> Back in the mid 90's I worked a gobbler for well over 2 hours and couldn't get him to move an inch. I got frustrated and worked up to the edge of a field only to realize i was working a gobbler in a pen on the neighbors property. Big white farm turkey. Screaming his head off.


That's an epic kick in the balls.


----------



## mas5588

wasserwolf said:


> Back in the mid 90's I worked a gobbler for well over 2 hours and couldn't get him to move an inch. I got frustrated and worked up to the edge of a field only to realize i was working a gobbler in a pen on the neighbors property. Big white farm turkey. Screaming his head off.


Ha! Me and a buddy did the same thing back around Lawrence, KS. We kept creeping up this creek bed until we finally made it to a clearing. Turns out we were on the edge of the property and someone had a penned turkey that loved to gobble at just about anything.

Other fun hunt was in NE KS. Buddy and I came up out of a draw after stalking a group of three and found ourselves behind a big (3ft diameter) downed Cottonwood tree that the farmer had bulldozed to the edge of his field. The group of gobblers were out about 100 yards into the field and wouldn't budge no matter what we tried. I finally told my buddy to grab my decoy and put on a "puppet show" by dancing the hen on the trunk of the Cottonwood. Sure enough, one fell for it and came a runnin'. 

Once shot a double-bearded bird in the middle of a terrible thunder storm. Made it back to town and the tornado sirens were wailing with a touch down not too far away. We called that one the Tornado Tom. 

Good memories. Haven't hunted them in quite a few years.


----------

